
Hacking an Android TV in less than 2 minutes - vmulas
https://medium.com/@drakkars/hacking-an-android-tv-in-2-minutes-7b6f29518ff3
======
vmulas
LinkedIn article: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/hacking-android-tv-less-
than-...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/hacking-android-tv-less-
than-2-minutes-valerio-mulas/)

YT Demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpdVk7Vv-C8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpdVk7Vv-C8)

